# Cufflinks Advice/Resources?



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

I've just got a commission for a set of cufflinks, but not having made these before wondered if anyone could give any advice or point me in the right direction for information resources please?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

In all the years I've been in woodturning I've never seen turned cufflinks. I would check out he lapidary sources. I'm sure those guys have made some Cufflinks.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I was surprised to see a post about cufflinks, then I saw you are in the UK. I expect some traditional dress folks are still around.

I did a search for "cufflink backs".

This is one site.

http://www.cuffcrazy.com/cufflink-backs-diy

I hope the client will be happy with metal back. Good luck if they want entire piece in wood.

I hope you post your finished item. As John Lucas said, he has never seen this before, so by definition it will be an unusual posting.:yes:


----------



## wh666 (Jun 15, 2012)

I would speak to the client more. Do they want a dark finish/light one? Polished flat or intricate carvings with their initials worked in or a picture? All of these are vital questions!

Initially, before even thinking, I would do this roughly in cheap softwood like pine, maybe even validating afterwards that the client is happy. I would leave a block at the top for the face and round a cylinder shape, then carve the two tongs out and drill a hole and practice precise riveting on such a small scale. Practice first, before doing it on the final one.

Then after that I would pick a nice hardwood such as mahogany or walnut, but it is up to the client.


----------



## wh666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I was surprised to see a post about cufflinks, then I saw you are in the UK. I expect some traditional dress folks are still around.


Yea the vintage thing with jewellery and clothing, especially down south/MK/London way, is making a bit of a comeback.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I've had a few pairs of cufflinks -- some of them a bit different from the standard kind with the rotating bar.

One set was built along the lines of stud earrings -- a thin rod (or a thick pin, depending on how you want to look at it) that you pass through the hole in the cuff, and a retainer clip that presses onto it.

Another set (which was a pain in the wrist to install, TBH) had a fixed bar, and I had to twist the whole thing around and wiggle it through the cuffs then twist it 90 so the bar was cross-ways to the buttonhole.

Will they be made from wood? I can easily imagine somebody wanting you to make one of your unique resin castings for them.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

wh666 said:


> I would speak to the client more. Do they want a dark finish/light one? Polished flat or intricate carvings with their initials worked in or a picture? All of these are vital questions!
> 
> Then after that I would pick a nice hardwood such as mahogany or walnut, but it is up to the client.


Thanks for all the comments...

I have discussed it with the client before I got the commission. They will be turned from Zebrano. My plan is to make domed top circular profiles that I can then attach backs to and present in a nice wooden box. A bit like a pen cap finial for a kit less pen (if you know what I mean). I was asking the question in case there's a better way then I had planned. 

Oh and wh666, I don't really know about comeback here in the UK (especially down South), but when I was office based until the late 90's, I always used to wear cufflinks with my shirt and usually a tie clip too. As far as I'm concerned it's a basic part of a gentleman's outfit... and I'm a Northerner (Yorkshireman) and proud of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## wh666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Chrome said:


> I have discussed it with the client before I got the commission. They will be turned from Zebrano. My plan is to make domed top circular profiles that I can then attach backs to and present in a nice wooden box. A bit like a pen cap finial for a kit less pen (if you know what I mean). I was asking the question in case there's a better way then I had planned.


Ahh that does sound easier than working with one solid piece of wood!







Chrome said:


> Oh and wh666, I don't really know about comeback here in the UK (especially down South), but when I was office based until the late 90's, I always used to wear cufflinks with my shirt and usually a tie clip too. As far as I'm concerned it's a basic part of a gentleman's outfit... and I'm a Northerner (Yorkshireman) and proud of it. :thumbsup:


Sorry I meant the vintage theme, not cufflinks making a comeback.


I have a lot of cufflinks as well, but they are all gold, haven't got a wooden set.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Thanks for all the comments...
> 
> Oh and wh666, I don't really know about comeback here in the UK (especially down South), but when I was office based until the late 90's, I always used to wear cufflinks with my shirt and usually a tie clip too. As far as I'm concerned it's a basic part of a gentleman's outfit... and I'm a Northerner (Yorkshireman) and proud of it. :thumbsup:


I was also born and raised in Yorkshire, and I still possess a pair of cuff links which were a gift many decades ago.

I do not recall the last time I purchased a long sleeve shirt. Once my company went casual dress in the 90's it was short sleeves for me.

These days I feel overheated if I wear anything with long sleeves. 

Maybe living in the US has contaminated me. :laughing:


----------

